# Brakes make clunking noise when wet.



## napa1515rt (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi, Was wondering if any one knows why my brakes would make a clunking noise when driving in wet weather. The car stops fine but when you are completely stopped and lets say move forward a little (inching forward a little) and reaply brakes it makes a loud clunking noise untill the brakes dry out. When brakes are dry or in dry weather the brakes make the same noise but you almost cannot hear it.
Any ideas. Thanks. Car is a 05 GTi with 12,000 mi.


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Brakes make clunking noise when wet. (napa1515rt)*

clunking noise is usully a pad shifting.
the wet could be allowing the pad to slip in the carrier?
although it doesn't totally make sense.
do you have your anti-rattle/squeal springs?


----------



## napa1515rt (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Brakes make clunking noise when wet. (white_r!ce)*

Thanks for the reply. Everything looks intact. And the only thing that I have had done is lowering hte car. Anyway it could be related to that.
If it is the pad shifting is it dangerous ?
Thanks


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Brakes make clunking noise when wet. (napa1515rt)*

rereading the original post, your car is still a baby with factory pads and all. 
you might want to look around for loose swaybar bolts, control arm bolt or stuff rolling around in the engine bay








as for pads shifting, it'd be more annoying than dangerous. (if only a mm or two)


----------

